

Ask HN: Studyinamerica.com - meaydinli

Hello everyone,<p>Since I received such valuable feedback from my first post, I wanted to try again. I am trying to put together a report on studyinamerica.com<p>It's owner is a great advisor, and he is very new to the web business. He is trying hard but he doesn't have a technical co-founder who can help him with the website.<p>So, I offered him my help(for free). I told him I would put together a report on how it could be changed for the better. Even though I am a new graduate and I don't have much experience yet, I am doing my best, but I can really use a fresh pair of eyes.<p>I would appreciate it if you can share your initial reaction, and general thoughts.<p>Thank you!<p>note: If you are interested in contacting the owner of the website, please PM and I will gladly help.
======
todayiamme
I would advise you to reconsider the design of the site.

As someone in your target market when I landed on that page I simply didn't
know what you were offering me. Further, I was overwhelmed by links and
pictures which had almost nothing to do with why this site exists in the first
place.

I really think that you need to answer these questions to your users;

\--> What are you going to do for me? \--> How are you different from the
million other sites out there? \--> How reliable are your sources? \--> Is
your advice reliable and honest, or is this just another content farm?

~~~
meaydinli
Thanks for confirming my prime suspicion. \- It is very crowded \- It doesn't
tell what it is for!

BTW, it is not a content farm. As far as I know, all content is original.

~~~
todayiamme
Just removing the clutter won't make it a better design. You need to sit down
with the owner and create a workflow of how the user should interact with your
site.

You need to answer a lot of questions on what you are trying to do and just
exactly how you are going to do it. After you've understood that from the
owner's mouth then do extensive testing until you come up with a finished
product.

I am sure that if you will surf HN a lot then you'll find better advice.

